# I cant figure the size of my hexagon tank!



## DJBriteLite (May 10, 2010)

hi, i need help finding out the size of my hexagon tank, cant seem to find out how many gallons can fit, im reading all the different sizes but none of them fit mine. L=25 W=22 H= 23 1/4. thanks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I used an aquarium calculator and came up with 54 US gl. 

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/how-use-tropicalfishkeeping-com/aquarium-calculater-21255/


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Get a 5 or 3 gal bucket and count how many times you need to fill it before the tank is full.


----------



## DJBriteLite (May 10, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> Get a 5 or 3 gal bucket and count how many times you need to fill it before the tank is full.


thats alot of water to waste


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Then water the garden, yard, or house plants with it lol. Its not really all that much water to waste considering the amount most people use daily. Just realize that those measurement will be calculated as square shaped, not hexagonal. You will probably be best caculating the volume of your hexagon in square inches then going to gallons.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=figuring+out+the+area+of+a+hexagon

result #1 

times by height for cubic inches

the goto google and type in the following;
X cu inch to gallon

where x is your result


----------

